# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  سجل حضوك بلعن قتلة أمير المؤمنين

## سجينة الآهات

*السلام عليكم*
*كيفكم إنشاء الله بخير*
*حبيت ننور قلوبنا بكل دخلة لنا ونلعن قتلة أمير المؤمينين عليه السلام*
*أتمنى التفاعل معاي وكسب الأجر* 

*^^اللهم العن قتلة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^*
*^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^*

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

^^اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^
^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^

^^اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^
^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ..*
*اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ...*
*الله يعطيج العافية عالفكرة الرائعه.*

----------


## حــــايــرة

^^اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^
^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^

^^اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^
^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^

يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

^^اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^
^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^

^^اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^
^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^

----------


## قاهر الاميرة

^^اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^
^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^

^^اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^
^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^
^^اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^
^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^

^^اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^
^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^

----------


## لحن الخلود

^^اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^
^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^

^^اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^
^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^

يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## كراريه

اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام 
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه

----------


## سجينة الآهات

يعطيكم العافية على الولاء لأمير المؤمنين عليه السلام
والله يأجر الجميع انشاء الله

----------


## الحـوووت

اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^
^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^

^^اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^
^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^

----------


## ملاك الررروح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيماللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد
اللهم العن قتلة أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام 
اللهم العن قتلة أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام

----------


## فتاة هجر

*اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ..
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ...*
*الله يعطيج العافية عالفكرة الرائعه*

----------


## سجينة الآهات

يجزاكم الله خير الجزاء ويعطيكم العافية

----------


## الحـوووت

^^اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^
^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^

^^اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^
^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## jod

اللهم العن أول ظالم لآ ل البيت وآخر ظالم لهم اللهم العنهم جميعاً
ومأجورين بقرب عاشوراء[PHP][/PHP]

----------


## عفاف الهدى

^^اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^
^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^

^^اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^
^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^

----------


## سيناريو

*اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ..
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ...*

----------


## سوريا

اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^
^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^

----------


## وردة البستان

*اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ..
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ...*


*             مشكوره* *ويعطيكي الف عافيه*
*                  تحياتي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*السلام عليكم*
*كيفكم إنشاء الله بخير*
*حبيت ننور قلوبنا بكل دخلة لنا ونلعن قتلة أمير المؤمينين عليه السلام*
*أتمنى التفاعل معاي وكسب الأجر* 

*^^اللهم العن قتلة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^*
*^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^*

*ابنتي   سجينة الآهات* 

*موضوع رائع* 

*في المرة القادمة انتبهي وراجعي ما تكتبيه* 
*لقد  صححت لك الأملاء* 

*محمود سعد*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم العن قتلة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام 
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه*

----------


## سليل القلب

*اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام 
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه 

*

----------


## سليل القلب

*اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام* 
*اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه*

----------


## فتونه

اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام 00اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه  00   اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم واهلك اعداهم

----------


## Sweet Magic

*^^اللهم العن قتلة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^
^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^
*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

^^اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^
^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^

^^اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^
^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^



اللهم صلي على محمدوآل محمد

*السلام على أبا الأحرار* 

*السلام على من غسله دمه*

*السلام على روحه وجروحه* 



§¤°~®~°¤§سلمت يداك يعطيك ربي العافية §¤°~®~°¤§

----------


## ابو طارق

^^اللهم العن قتلة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^
*^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^*

----------


## همسة ألم

^^اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^
^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^ 
^^اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^
^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^ 
^^اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^
^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^ 
يرحم الله والديك

----------


## عنيده

اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه

----------


## قمر دنياي

^^اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^
^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^

^^اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^
^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^

----------


## صمت السنين

^^اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^
^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^

^^اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^
^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^

----------


## عنيده

اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام
 اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه 

اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام 
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه

----------


## نور الشمس

اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه 

اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام 
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه 

اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام 
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه

----------


## زهور الامل

اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه 

اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام 
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه

----------


## إشراق

^^اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^
^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^

^^اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^
^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^

----------


## دلوعت حبيبتي

_**اللهم العن قتلة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام **_
_**اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه **_
__

----------


## تمثال أنسان

> *السلام عليكم*
> 
> *كيفكم إنشاء الله بخير*
> *حبيت ننور قلوبنا بكل دخلة لنا ونلعن قتلة أمير المؤمينين عليه السلام*
> *أتمنى التفاعل معاي وكسب الأجر*




رحمة الله عليك يارسول الله 

أنظر إلى أي حال وصلت إليه أمتك بدأت تستخدم القذرات من اجل أن تكسب بها الأجر فلا أعلم هل أنتهت أعمال الخير من هذه الدنيا ..وهل جفت عقولنا من صياغة الكلام الحسن ..مما تجعلنا نضطر لأستخدام مثل هذه الألفاظ من أجل أن نحصل على الأجر

فيالا هذا الزمن العجيب الذي أصبح اللعن فيه نوع من أنواع العباده.

----------


## عازفه الامل

اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه 

اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام 
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه

----------


## ابو طارق

اللهم العن قتلة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام 
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه

----------


## نور البدر

^^اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^
^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^

^^اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^
^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

^^اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^
^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^

^^اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^
^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^

----------


## فرح

اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه 

اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام 
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه

----------


## وردة الاحساء

اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه 

اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام 
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

^^اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^
^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^

^^اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^
^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^

----------


## Rose of Karbala

^^اللهم العن قتلة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^
*^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

^^اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^
^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^

^^اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^
^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^

----------


## اهات كربلاء

*اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ..*
*اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ...*
*الله يعطيج العافية عالفكرة الرائعه.*

----------


## وردة البستان

^^اللهم العن قتلة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^
*^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه* 




تحياتي


وردة البستان

----------


## همسات وله

*^^اللهم العن قتلة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^*
*^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^*

----------


## fatemah

^^اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^
^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^

^^اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^
^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^



^^اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^
^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^

^^اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^
^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^

شكرا ع الموضوع الرائـعـ

تحياتيـ

----------


## لؤلؤة الحجاز

*^^اللهم العن قتلة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^*
*^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^*





*^^اللهم العن قتلة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^*
*^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^*








*^^اللهم العن قتلة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^*
*^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^*










*^^اللهم العن قتلة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^*
*^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^*









*^^اللهم العن قتلة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^*
*^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^*







*^^اللهم العن قتلة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^*
*^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ..
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ...*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

^^اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^
^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^

^^اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^
^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^



^^اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^
^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^

^^اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^
^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

^^اللهم العن قتلة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^
*^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^*

----------


## fatemah

^^اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^
^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^

^^اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^
^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^



^^اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^
^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^

^^اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^
^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^

شكرا ع الموضوع الرائـعـ

تحياتيـ

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

^^اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^
^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^

^^اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^
^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^



^^اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^
^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^

^^اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^
^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^

----------


## لؤلؤة الحجاز

*^^اللهم العن قتلة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^*
*^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^*








*^^اللهم العن قتلة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^*
*^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^*










*^^اللهم العن قتلة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^*
*^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^*









*^^اللهم العن قتلة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^*
*^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^*







*^^اللهم العن قتلة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^*
*^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^*

----------


## فهد البدري

اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^
^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^
اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^
^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^
اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^
^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^
اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^
^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^
اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^
^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^
                        شكرا على الموضوع عاشت هل ايادي

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^
^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^
اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^
^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^
اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^
^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^
اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^
^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^
اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^
^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه

----------


## Sweet Magic

اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ..
*اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ...*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

*^^اللهم العن قتلة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^
^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ..
*اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ...*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ..
*اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ...*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ..
*اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ...*

----------


## fatemah

اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ..
*اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ...*

----------


## زهرة الصباح

اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ..
*اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ...*

----------


## فاطمه20

الهم العن قتلة ال بيت محمد عليهم السلام

----------


## أسير الحرمان

اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام*

* اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاداه ونصر من نصرة وخذل من خذله*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ..
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ...
**
*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ..
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ...*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام

*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاداه ونصر من نصرة وخذل من خذله*

----------


## شهد*

اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ..
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام*

*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاداه ونصر من نصرة وخذل من خذله*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام

اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاداه ونصر من نصرة وخذل من خذله*

----------


## بنوتة توتة

اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ..
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ...

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ..
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ...

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ..
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ...

----------


## F3F31

اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام

----------


## لحن الخلود

*اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ..
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ...*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ..
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ...*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

^^اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^
^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ..
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ...*

----------


## روائع القصص

*^^*

*يسلمووووووووووو*

*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد*

*رووعة*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ..
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ...
**
*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ..
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ...*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

*اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ..
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ...*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ..
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ...*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

*اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ..
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ...*

----------


## فدوى الك روحي

*^^اللهم العن قتلة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^*
*^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه^^*

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

*^^اللهم العن قتلة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^*
*^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^*

*^^اللهم العن قتلة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^*
*^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^*

*^^اللهم العن قتلة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^*
*^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ..
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ...*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

*اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ..
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ...*

----------


## fatemah

*اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ..
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ...*

----------


## بعدني ......

اللهم العن قتلة أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام 
اللهم العن قتلة أمير المؤمنين عليه السلاماللهم العن قتلة أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام 
اللهم العن قتلة أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم العن قتلة أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام 
اللهم العن قتلة أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام 
اللهم العن قتلة أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام 
اللهم العن قتلة أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

اللهم العن قتلة أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام 
اللهم العن قتلة أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام 
اللهم العن قتلة أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام 
اللهم العن قتلة أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ..
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ...*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ..
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ...*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

*اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ..
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ...*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ..
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ...*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

*اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ..
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ...*

----------


## الزهراء(ع)

^^اللهم العن قتلة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^
*^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^*

----------


## خادمة المهدي

*اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ..
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ...*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ..
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ...*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

^^اللهم العن قتلة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^
*^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^*

----------


## الكوفي

اللهم العن اول ضالم ضلم حق محمد وال محمد واخر تابع لهم على ذالك الهم العن عصابة بني(.......) قاطبة

اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه

----------


## لحن الخلود

*اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ..
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ...*

----------


## حــــايــرة

اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ..
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ...

----------


## شمعة الوادي

^^اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^
^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^

^^اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^
^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

^^اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^
^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^

^^اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^
^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^

----------


## إبتسام السهم

اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ..
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ...

----------


## ابو طارق

*اللهم العن قتلة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ..
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه* 
*ووالي من والاه ...*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ..
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ...*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

*اللهم العن قتلة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ..*
*اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه* 
*ووالي من والاه ...*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم العن قتلة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ..
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه* 
*ووالي من والاه ...*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

*اللهم العن قتلة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ..
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه* 
*ووالي من والاه ...*

----------


## صمت السنين

*اللهم العن قتلة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ..
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه* 
*ووالي من والاه ...*

----------


## ابو فاطمة ونرجس

اللهم العن قتلة الامير المؤمنين ع

----------


## ابو فاطمة ونرجس

اللهم العن قتلة امير المؤمنين ع

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم العن قتلة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ..
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه 
ووالي من والاه ...*

----------


## لحن الخلود

*اللهم العن قتلة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ..
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه* 
*ووالي من والاه ...*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

*اللهم العن قتلة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ..
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه 
ووالي من والاه ...*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*اللهم العن قتلة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ..
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه* 
*ووالي من والاه ...*

----------


## العنود2

اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام 
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه 

اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام 
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم العن قتلة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ..
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه 
ووالي من والاه ...*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

*اللهم العن قتلة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ..
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه 
ووالي من والاه ...*

----------


## فرح

*اللهم العن قتلة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ..
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه* 
*ووالي من والاه ...*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم العن قتلة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ..
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه* 
*ووالي من والاه ...*

----------


## حوت البحرين

_^^اللهم العن قتلة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^
^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^_

----------


## لحن الخلود

*اللهم العن قتلة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ..
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه* 
*ووالي من والاه ...*

----------


## حــــايــرة

*اللهم العن قتلة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ..
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه* 
*ووالي من والاه ...*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم العن قتلة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ..
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه* 
*ووالي من والاه ...*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ..*
*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم العن قتلة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ..
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه 
ووالي من والاه ...*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم العن قتلة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ..
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه* 
*ووالي من والاه ...*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اللهم العن قتلة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ..
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه* 
*ووالي من والاه ...*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*اللهم العن قتلة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ..
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه* 
*ووالي من والاه ...*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ..*
*اللهم والي من والاه وعادي من عاده وانصر من نصره واخذل من خذله ....
اللهم اجعلني من الموالين لوليك امير المؤمنين الامام علي .عليه السلام

وثبتنا الله على ولاية علي بن أبي طالب عليه السلام*

----------


## كـــ1دي

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد واللعنة الدائمة  على اعدائهم من الاولين والاخرين
اللهم العن قتلة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ..
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه 
ووالي من والاه ...

----------


## شمعة الوادي

*اللهم العن قتلة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ..
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه* 
*ووالي من والاه ...*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

*اللهم العن قتلة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ..
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه* 
*ووالي من والاه ...*

----------


## كـــ1دي

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد واللعنة الدائمة على اعدائهم من الاولين والاخرين
اللهم العن قتلة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ..
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه 
ووالي من والاه ...

----------


## Sweet Magic

*اللهم العن قتلة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ..
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه* 
*ووالي من والاه ...*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

اللهم العن قتلة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ..
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه 
*ووالي من والاه ...*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اللهم العن قتلة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ..
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه* 
*ووالي من والاه ...*

----------


## كـــ1دي

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد واللعنة الدائمة على اعدائهم من الاولين والاخرين
^^اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^
^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^

----------


## مها 2008

*اللهم العن قتلة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ..
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه 
ووالي من والاه ...*

----------


## عازفه الامل

^^اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^
^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^

^^اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^
^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^
^^اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^
^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^

^^اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^
^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^

----------


## مها 2008

*اللهم العن قتلة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ..
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه 
ووالي من والاه*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ..
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ...*

----------


## كـــ1دي

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد واللعنة الدائمة على اعدائهم من الاولين والاخرين
^^اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ^^
^^اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه ^^

----------


## khozam

اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام 
اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام 
اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام 
اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام 
اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام 
اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام 
اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام 
اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام 
اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام 
اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام 

اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه 
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه 
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه 
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه 
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه 
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه 
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه 
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه 
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه 
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه 

يعطيك العافية خيوة

تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اللهم العن قتلة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام ..
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه* 
*ووالي من والاه ...*

----------


## بقايا انسان

اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام 
اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام 
اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام 
اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام 
اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام 
اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام 
اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام 
اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام 
اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام 
اللهم العن قلتة أمير المؤمنين الإمام علي عليه السلام 

اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه 
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه 
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه 
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه 
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه 
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه 
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه 
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه 
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه 
اللهم انصر من نصره واخذل من خذله وعاد من عاداه ووالي من والاه 
يعطيك العافيه اخي العزيز

----------

